# Preacher's Son!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2007)

*An old country preacher had a teenage son, and it was getting time the boy should give some thought to choosing a profession. Like many young men, the boy didn't really know what he wanted to do, and he didn't seem too concerned about it.*

*One day, while the boy wa s away at school, his father decided to try an experiment. He went into the boy's room and placed on his study table four objects:*

*a Bible*
*a silver dollar*
*a bottle of whisky*
*a Playboy magazine.*

*"I'll just hide behind the door," the old preacher said to himself, "when he comes home from school this afternoon, I'll see which object he picks up. If it's the Bible, he's going to be a preacher like me, and what a blessing that would be! If he picks up the dollar, he's going to be a businessman, and that would be okay, too. But if he picks up the bottle, he's going to be a no-good drunkard, and, Lord, what a shame that would be. And worst of all, if he picks up that magazine he's gonna be a skirt-chasin' bum."*

*The old man waited anxiously, and soon heard his son's footsteps as he entered the house whistling and headed for his room. The boy tossed his books on the bed, and as he turned to leave the room he spotted the objects on the table. With curiosity in his eye, he walked over to inspect them. Finally, he picked up the Bible and placed it under his arm. He picked up the silver dollar and dropped it into his pocket. He uncorked the bottle and took a big drink while he admired this month's centerfold.*

*"Lord have mercy," the old preacher disgustedly whispered, "he's gonna run for Congress*


----------



## Drac (Nov 12, 2007)

Lol...


----------



## tellner (Nov 12, 2007)

Nope. Not Congress. It looks like he's going to be a televangelist


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 12, 2007)

tellner said:


> Nope. Not Congress. It looks like he's going to be a televangelist


Yeah, see, I was waiting for the punchline to be Catholic priest.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Nov 12, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Yeah, see, I was waiting for the punchline to be Catholic priest.


 

It wouldn't have been a Catholic priest--Playboy's the wrong magazine! ::Bookworm quickly realizes she's getting REALLY disturbing and shuts up.::


----------



## tellner (Nov 12, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Yeah, see, I was waiting for the punchline to be Catholic priest.



Only if it were _Boy's Life_ or _Collars and Closets_...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 13, 2007)

tellner said:


> Nope. Not Congress. It looks like he's going to be a televangelist



Yep that's the one alright!

But the question is... what was DAD doing with a bottle of whiskey and a playboy magazine? Hmmmmm.


----------



## thardey (Nov 13, 2007)

You know what they say:

"Whenever there are four Irish priests together, there's bound to be a fifth!"


----------



## crushing (Nov 13, 2007)

The boy hasn't lied about it yet, so I don't how one could assume he was going to be a politician.  So far, he is just a regular 'joe'.


----------

